# Should there be a title called "Preferred Members"?



## sabret00the (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all I'am not sure if this question came up earlier or not but nevertheless I'll ask it anyway. I was thinking that there are lots of members in Thinkdigit who are not only active in the forum for a long time but they also continue contribute a lot to the forum which makes Digit seperate from other tech forums in India. I know that Digit has done away with the _reputation _thing a long time away. Hence today there is no way to recognise & probably reward the a member who contributes a lot lot more to the forum than merely just increasing his/her own post count. The reason for posting this thread is because I was speaking to one such highly active & contributing member & that's when I felt that these people were not looking forward to becoming a Moderator instead they would rather be very happy to enjoy a "Preferred Member" status where they would get more priviledges than a normal member...and say that their username/title would be of a different color like that in the case of a Mod or an Admin .
To throw some more light one this topic I would like to take the example of members like Choto Cheeta , Vishal Gupta , aryayush and many more members like them deserve to be recognised and be rewarded "Preferred Member" status IMHO.


----------



## Ranger (Jul 24, 2008)

oh..ya..if u do so..then u shud not call this place as forum. You can call it a bank or club. Then u can hve titles like preferred members, premier members, etc.


----------



## hsr (Jul 26, 2008)

+1 with ranger and if the mods find out, you wold also be RANKED!

ps.Digit forum is for ppl 2 interact not gain rep. also members like VishalG GigaCore Hullap etc... are well known with us, which you already know... n00bs don't need it coz if they know it there will be a lot of pms for our fellow digitians.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 26, 2008)

^^ Agree with the above two posters.

All members ahould be treated equally. 

No wars, no negative reps. This all will lead to forum disintegration.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2008)

Agreed completely .

  There should be no separate preference between member whether they are old or contributing to the posts.  
  All Members are equal scape goats of mods and Admins.
Moreever this forum is not democratic agenda.

All should be vulnerable to the powerful mods and admins and rules.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 27, 2008)

There used to be something called 'Trusted Member' title or something like that which I recall.I guess it's been taken off for a long time now.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah allwyn, back in the phpBB days - we had these user tites like Brainiac and Trusted Members with special badges just above their avatar.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2008)

I really don't care because I'm just here to help in the best possible way.......I don't want anything or any sort of title in return.......

And yes, it may also develop a sense of inferiority among normal users as they might think that they're being termed up as 'unpreferred' members and they may start spamming to become 'preferred'.......


----------



## karmanya (Jul 27, 2008)

Honestly most of the people already recognize the mentioned members as people who've contributed a lot to the forum.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes there must be anything like that.


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think this is required. For one, who decides who gets the status? Getting the status will lead to another big war on the forum, with people asking and nominating their own preferences and then they will start complaint threads alleging bias. More over, people like Aayush, Vishal, Choto DO NOT need any recognition here. Their work is well known to people in the tech circles & any more recognition that you intend to bestow upon them will be like the worthless political ceremonies that happen. The rest is Raaabo's choice as this is not a democratic forum.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 27, 2008)

So, can I get to be a "preferred member"? >.<


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

Here 
I R "Preferred Member"


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

> So, can I get to be a "preferred member"? >.<


DENIED! . 

Seriously this tag thing is kind of old school. People who contribute would contribute anyway with or without the tags. You don't get up int he morning and say "WOOOHOOOOO I got to post on the Forum today since I'm a Preferred Member." Its more like "Hmmmm I think someone on the forum would be interested in this piece of information and then you post it anyway. 

Further as someone already said , putting up the preferred Member would probably bring up a trend of people posting spam just to get a tag.


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

Guys like Ani, Choto & Vishal should be given a title like honoured members. That's the least the forum administrators can do to appreciate their contribution to the forum.


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

narangz said:


> Guys like *Ani*, Choto & Vishal should be given a title like honoured members.


Usko Uncle ka title diya hai na. Usse bada kya ho sakta hai.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

^+1


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> Usko Uncle ka title diya hai na. Usse bada kya ho sakta hai.


----------

